# Starting new grow. Need advice



## magoebel (Jan 9, 2022)

Pretty soon…in the next couple of weeks I plan to start a new grow with two autos of different strains. I want to get this right as I’ve never grown autoflowers before.

My instinct is to germinate in distilled water and ph it to 5.5-6 (thoughts?)

Once they sprout, I plan on dropping them in coco coir cubes (Root Riot) and I’ll put them in a humidity dome till ready to plant in soil.

I have been using 5 gallon canvas bags. Should I stay with this or is there a better pot? I also use FoxFarm Ocean Forest soil. I would like suggestions on a feeding schedule. I plan to use organic fertilizer (Dr. Earths) a feeding schedule for autos is probably very different than photos. 

Please help 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carty (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey Mag...  be glad to offer some guidance.   And your so right about Auto being such a different animal.

Are these feminized seeds?   Why even use the RR plugs, I really only use them for cuttings.

Foxfarm soil is way hot, usually stunts autos if used straight and especially if you feed ANYTHING on top of it.
Find something to mix 50/50 to cut it down a bit.  I actually prefer their Strawberry Fields over the FFOF. 
but if you already have the soil, cut it with a 5kg brick of coco by Cocotek.  

Dr Earth's after week 1 and your good to go.  Feed weekly at full strength, then water allowing the plant to use up
what foods you did add.
schedule is close, you just switch to flower when plant tells ya to is all..   let's get the ball a rolling,  be starting my
next grow very soon also.. Auto Blueberry.

luck


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello Magoebel when you say you use a Cavas bag does it drain good or does it whole water.  Cavas to me means waterproof.  Look into felt pots or air pots.  Have fun with the Auto's.


----------



## Carty (Jan 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Magoebel when you say you use a Cavas bag does it drain good or does it whole water.  Cavas to me means waterproof.  Look into felt pots or air pots.  Have fun with the Auto's.



I just assumed he meant Felt Pots,  perfect.

If it was me though,  I'd start them all in 1gal pots to control moisture a bit better early on..  the myth of NOT transplanting autos is wrong.  and I start them in plastic pots, NOT FELT.  this allows the larger roots to get established 1st giving the plant a big stem and foothold.

Soon as they show sex,  14 - 21 days,  the later the better for plant size..

And when you up pot to the 5gal pot Mag..  this is when you can use the FFOF straight up in the bottom half of
the pot.  As the plant matures the hot foods avail in this potting mix will feed her thru flowering...  autos love this
routine and blow up when up potted..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

He may well mean Canvas bags
Some do try and use them thinking they do drain water
But very very slowly and then retain the moisture in the canvas
Not good the rots never get to dry out


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

One of our sponsors AC Infinity carry the felt bags. He has round and square. I'm thinking about getting some for my veggies and weed for next yr. Very affordable price. 
Has them from 1 to 25 gallon. Really nice bags. Even has holes on the lip to tie off too.




__





						Grow Accessories - CONTAINERS - Fabric Pots - AC Infinity
					






					www.acinfinity.com


----------



## sharonp (Jan 9, 2022)

magoebel said:


> Pretty soon…in the next couple of weeks I plan to start a new grow with two autos of different strains. I want to get this right as I’ve never grown autoflowers before.
> 
> My instinct is to germinate in distilled water and ph it to 5.5-6 (thoughts?)
> 
> ...


What kind of seeds are you working with? Indoors 5 gallon felt pots are good. You might have an extra step in there using the coco coir cubes and then putting in soil. Some autos bloom earlier than others.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2022)

I think that you can get starters better than coco coir and skip the germinating in water thing. Some seeds will not instantly germinate overnight and if kept for much longer submerged will drown. Also I really dislike the idea of tampering with the little seedlings as soon as they pop. Better to pop them in starters and let them do their thing IMO


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

Carty said:


> I just assumed he meant Felt Pots,  perfect.
> 
> If it was me though,  I'd start them all in 1gal pots to control moisture a bit better early on..  the myth of NOT transplanting autos is wrong.  and I start them in plastic pots, NOT FELT.  this allows the larger roots to get established 1st giving the plant a big stem and foothold.
> 
> ...


So no other nutes, that would be sweet.

Bubba


----------



## magoebel (Jan 9, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Mag...  be glad to offer some guidance.   And your so right about Auto being such a different animal.
> 
> Are these feminized seeds?   Why even use the RR plugs, I really only use them for cuttings.
> 
> ...


Guidance from you guys will be awesome. Thank you much. I'm finishing up on a grow and am taking this time to line up my ducks for two autoflower seeds. They were sent to me as a gift. I do believe they are feminized. The two strains are Strawberry Cheesecake and Kush (That's what was written on the bags they came in )

After going through all the replies on what kind of bag I'm using, I'd like to make myself more clear that I have been using grow bags.

What you said about FFOF is spot on. It's a hot soil and now I know what that means from the last experience I had. <insert facepalm>

About the Coco cubes...when I was shopping at my local grow shop during my early days of starting to grow, this stoner kid talked me into buying a bag of Root Riot. My first grow in the tent I have, the photoperiod seeds I had loved them. So, I thought I'd run it by you guys before I try them again on autos.

Thank you for the suggestion on Strawberry Fields. I am thinking of switching over now. Do I still add perlite? When you say wait a week to add Dr. Earth, is this a week after I see sprout and then every week at 4 tablespoons a feed? Also, how early should I start adding Cal-Mag? Do I start with a full tsp per gallon of water or is it better to cut that in half and gradually increase?

When I first put up my grow tent I tried growing 6 plants at a time. I'm now going to try 2 at a time with the next grow and master getting bigger yields. A pound a plant would be wonderful, but I'd even settle for a 1/3 or 1/2 as I get better at this.


----------



## magoebel (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He may well mean Canvas bags
> Some do try and use them thinking they do drain water
> But very very slowly and then retain the moisture in the canvas
> Not good the rots never get to dry out


Grow bags is what I meant.  I keep calling them canvas bags!


----------



## magoebel (Jan 9, 2022)

Carty said:


> I just assumed he meant Felt Pots,  perfect.
> 
> If it was me though,  I'd start them all in 1gal pots to control moisture a bit better early on..  the myth of NOT transplanting autos is wrong.  and I start them in plastic pots, NOT FELT.  this allows the larger roots to get established 1st giving the plant a big stem and foothold.
> 
> ...


If I decide to buy some Strawberry Fields, would you still recommend growing in 1 gallon pot first and transplant to FFOF? If I keep using FFOF, I won't need to do any feeding, correct?


----------



## Carty (Jan 10, 2022)

magoebel said:


> If I decide to buy some Strawberry Fields, would you still recommend growing in 1 gallon pot first and transplant to FFOF? If I keep using FFOF, I won't need to do any feeding, correct?



Use the Strawberry Fields to start them in,  when you up pot you should then be safe to use the FFOF ok..

Yes on the pots..  if you start with felt, the roots just don't seem to get a chance to build up real nice helping to
establish the plants foot hold.   the key though is  being able to control moisture better then starting in a 5gal
pot.  this gets the larger roots  going..

A day or so after they show sex,  up pot..  see growth changes in days.  

Trust me, been there, done that, this is true and tested over and over.. works great.  I start mine in 1gal pots
made for Orchids






The ones in the rear are 3wks old, just showed sex and will be up potted soon to 2.2 gal oxy pots and 1 going
into a 3gal felt pot like the one front left,  Zkittlez.





Same plants later in flowere


----------



## Carty (Jan 10, 2022)

This Wild Thai Ryder Diesel Auto is around 44 days old from seedling to now.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Mag...  be glad to offer some guidance.   And your so right about Auto being such a different animal.
> 
> Are these feminized seeds?   Why even use the RR plugs, I really only use them for cuttings.
> 
> ...




When I started, I ignored many warnings that Fox Farm Ocean causes problems, long story short the soil roasted (burned) my plant its entire life. I moved to Fox Farm Happy for my second grow using the same seeds and lights and everything is healthy. I'd stay away from Ocean Forest if I was you, especially if your on the east coast. I've heard many say the quality of the FF Ocean is really hit and miss here....Maybe the west coast gets something better, who knows

Last thought, I wandered into at least 5 different nurseries here in Virginia and all of the people I spoke with tried to lean me away from ocean forest. I should have listened.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

I use Ocean Forest but i never put seedlings directly into that soil. I start them in biodegradable jiffy pots and put the jiffy pots directly into the Ocean Forest. By the time the seedlings grow thru the jiffy pots they are ready to feed on the soil.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use Ocean Forest but i never put seedlings directly into that soil. I start them in biodegradable jiffy pots and put the jiffy pots directly into the Ocean Forest. By the time the seedlings grow thru the jiffy pots they are ready to feed on the soil.




I'm telling you they are selling bad batches of this soil on the east coast, be careful. When watered, it STINKS too.... something ain't right.

Yep, I heard not to start seedlings in Ocean Forest.. It didn't matter for me, the soil tortured my plant all the way into flower. I started the first seedling (top pictures, the roasty plant) in Happy Frog and moved into Ocean forest after 6 nodes and one topping.. (I use jiffy pots as well to start my seeds)


*Fox Farm Ocean Forest (East coast).... Nirvana NL Fem SF-1000 Lights, Fox Farm trio nutrients. PH 6.2 ish*












*Fox Farm Happy Frog: Nirvana NL, FF Trio, SF-1000 light PH 6.2 ish*


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm in Texas. So far no problems and no bugs.


----------



## Carty (Mar 6, 2022)

You did a great job bro... first time.  Nice.   how you like that Happy Frog soil?  I'm using their Bushdoctor Coco Loco

Been running Autos off and on for years and I love them..  have a few of my own creation if your interested in trying a few pm me ok..


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 6, 2022)

Carty said:


> You did a great job bro... first time.  Nice.   how you like that Happy Frog soil?  I'm using their Bushdoctor Coco Loco
> 
> Been running Autos off and on for years and I love them..  have a few of my own creation if your interested in trying a few pm me ok..




I'm loving the happy frog soil, my plant seems much happier than last run. I'll have to look into the Bushdoctor Coco loco. Fox farms has so many choices!

Here is another soil I'm considering trying Stonington Blend Grower's Mix - Coast of Maine Organic Products


----------



## Carty (Mar 6, 2022)

Dude,  I want some of that stuff..   If your feeding on top of it,  try mixing it 50/50 with your current soil..

What Soma used to do was something called layering.  when he would up pot he'd put the hotter soil in the base
of the pot so as the plant got established and matured it would reach the hotter soil at the time it needed it.
So you could put that Coast of Maine in the bottom portion, happy frog to start and have a nice thing going with
very little feeding if any.  maybe a little Calmag and at week 6 a PK booster...

My favorite is Roots Organics..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Ive used Happy Frog mixed with Ocean Forest and it worked awesome. Maybe I'll try just the Happy Frog and see what happens.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 14, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> When I started, I ignored many warnings that Fox Farm Ocean causes problems, long story short the soil roasted (burned) my plant its entire life. I moved to Fox Farm Happy for my second grow using the same seeds and lights and everything is healthy. I'd stay away from Ocean Forest if I was you, especially if your on the east coast. I've heard many say the quality of the FF Ocean is really hit and miss here....Maybe the west coast gets something better, who knows
> 
> Last thought, I wandered into at least 5 different nurseries here in Virginia and all of the people I spoke with tried to lean me away from ocean forest. I should have listened.


You dropped your seeds directly into the happy frog?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive used Happy Frog mixed with Ocean Forest and it worked awesome. Maybe I'll try just the Happy Frog and see what happens.


I have too used Ocean forest and perlite my entire first grow from first transplant but switched to happy frog after reading bad review on hot ocean forest and how some batches are not so good.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You dropped your seeds directly into the happy frog?



No, I use jiffy pots, but I wouldn't hesitate to put seeds directly into happy frog. Maybe I'll try that next grow.

How bad was your first grow using ocean forest?


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive used Happy Frog mixed with Ocean Forest and it worked awesome. Maybe I'll try just the Happy Frog and see what happens.



I have a huge bag of ocean forest I'd hate to throw away. Maybe I'll mix Ocean with Happy frog next grow. We'll see, but fox farm makes me nervous. (Coast of Maine Platinum has my interest now.)

Here is a guy testing various soils including Fox farm. His lettuce doesn't do so well in fox farm....

forward to around 1:50 ---his lettuce get's roasted. He comments " I dont know what Fox farm is putting in the soil:


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 14, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> No, I use jiffy pots, but I wouldn't hesitate to put seeds directly into happy frog. Maybe I'll try that next grow.
> 
> How bad was your first grow using ocean forest?


I had no problems at all I used I straight with just perlite in four transplants from seedlings. I didn’t have to use much nutes either till flower. I did use calmag tho. I only changed to happy frog when I kept reading folks having a problem with it. I mixed my leftover ocean with the new frog dirt in my first transplant on second grow clones with no problems either. My third grow will be happy frog seedlings have adjusted well with their first transplant into happy frog and growing nicely


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

I know Im buzzed but this is a good thread...


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I had no problems at all I used I straight with just perlite in four transplants from seedlings. I didn’t have to use much nutes either till flower. I did use calmag tho. I only changed to happy frog when I kept reading folks having a problem with it. I mixed my leftover ocean with the new frog dirt in my first transplant on second grow clones with no problems either. My third grow will be happy frog seedlings have adjusted well with their first transplant into happy frog and growing nicely



Nice, I still have 5 gallons of Ocean Forest that I may mix with happy frog next grow, I'm torn. I'd hate to get roasted again by that soil.

I actually boiled and strained all of my leftover ocean forest as well. It's in a bin, I like to dry it out to dust to keep all the Fungus gnats away. It's amazing how wet this soil is out of the bag! (I weighed a 3 gallon cloth container filled with Ocean Forest, it weight 11 pounds. I then ran a fan on it for a few days and it dropped 3 pounds of water weight down to 8 pounds. Crazy !


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

I've decided to find a different soil this yr when I transplant and get away from Fox Farm all together. Don't know what soil yet but I'll let you know. Right now everything is in FFOF and doing okay but the soil is from last yr so pretty much it's just soil with my additives such as Fish Emulsion and Molasses and FF Big Grow.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've decided to find a different soil this yr when I transplant and get away from Fox Farm all together. Don't know what soil yet but I'll let you know. Right now everything is in FFOF and doing okay but the soil is from last yr so pretty much it's just soil with my additives such as Fish Emulsion and Molasses and FF Big Grow.


Im using coast of maine  Stonington blend Seems like its quality and I get it for 17.50 a bag at a commerical greenhouse supply


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm going to check with a Nursery down the street from me where I got the FF Soil and see what else they have


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

I’m gonna stick with the FF soil for now unless I hear about the incredible grow you had with the new soil you find. Perhaps I just got lucky and got good bags of FF when I purchased it. I will admit that I started out with the ocean soil and was influenced by this site to changed as so many folks had burning and said it was because of the soil although I never had that problem. I only mixed perlite to the soil at first and didn’t add nutes until they had been in their transplanted pots for a while. I transplanted four times before their final pots allowing the plants to adapt to new pot and good soil so I really only added calmag and PH water until just a couple of weeks before putting them into flower where I only added veg nutes a couple times before I started adding flower nutes and of course calmag and molasses. My first grow with the ocean soil was awesome and full. My second grow (clones from the first grow, grown in the frog soil) also has a full canopy of nice little budsites after about two weeks of being in flower. I will admit that even tho the tent has a beautiful canopy, the leaves are much smaller then their mother plants were at this stage. I figured maybe because they were clones. The buds are still plentiful tho and I look forward to seeing how big they will get compared to their mothers. My next grow are from seeds started out with the frog soil all up and thriving under my cheap LED but if I find that the ocean soil did better, I may change over back to the ocean soil for their last two transplants. Please keep us posted on which soil you decide to grow with so I can keep up. I’m all about getting a larger yield and am always looking for new tricks but find myself going with the KISS method when I have to make a choice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

I have grown from start to finish with MG and got good results. Had to supplement the soil in Flower with MG Bloom booster and CalMag.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im using coast of maine  Stonington blend Seems like its quality and I get it for 17.50 a bag at a commerical greenhouse supply



My local garden center tried to steer me in the direction of Coast of Maine soil, but its $40 dollars a bag here, Fox Farm is around 30 bucks. So, I saved ten bucks and had a ruined grow which means I didn't save a thing.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> My local garden center tried to steer me in the direction of Coast of Maine soil, but its $40 dollars a bag here, Fox Farm is around 30 bucks. So, I saved ten bucks and had a ruined grow which means I didn't save a thing.


I have a greenhouse supply close and I am paying $17.50 ( last year)


----------



## Bubba (Apr 2, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> When I started, I ignored many warnings that Fox Farm Ocean causes problems, long story short the soil roasted (burned) my plant its entire life. I moved to Fox Farm Happy for my second grow using the same seeds and lights and everything is healthy. I'd stay away from Ocean Forest if I was you, especially if your on the east coast. I've heard many say the quality of the FF Ocean is really hit and miss here....Maybe the west coast gets something better, who knows
> 
> Last thought, I wandered into at least 5 different nurseries here in Virginia and all of the people I spoke with tried to lean me away from ocean forest. I should have listened.


I had just the opposite experience.half and half ocean forest and happy frog burnt new seedlings, but they survived. 

I put sprouted seeds from paper towels straight in to straight Ocean Forest. These are Indica strains.

My grow store guy says same thing, claims he sprouts all his seeds in it.  Oh well, different strokes 

Bubba


----------

